# Rack pulls.



## saltylifter (Feb 1, 2017)

Been awhile sense I posted a video so I wanted to make it worth watching. 
Fun rack pulls
My little pony 

Top video 765 2 reps 
Bottom video 815 1 rep

Felt great


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 1, 2017)

Nice pull! I see a lot of bros confused about pin positioning on rack pulls. You pull from the same leverage I do: just above the knee. 

Looking strong.


----------



## BigJohnny (Feb 1, 2017)

Looking strong, salty! I've been wondering where your videos went! Keeping that strength a secret, huh?


----------



## StillKickin (Feb 1, 2017)

Nice Salty!
Am I crazy or are you looking bigger than the last video I saw you put up?


----------



## saltylifter (Feb 1, 2017)

BigJohnny said:


> Looking strong, salty! I've been wondering where your videos went! Keeping that strength a secret, huh?



Thanks man. Just eat anything I can get my hands on. Need to get on another program  but I been doing my own thing for awhile now and been getting some good results.



StillKickin said:


> Nice Salty!
> Am I crazy or are you looking bigger than the last video I saw you put up?



I been gaining some weight. Jack in the box in the morning has been killing me



NbleSavage said:


> Nice pull! I see a lot of bros confused about pin positioning on rack pulls. You pull from the same leverage I do: just above the knee.
> Looking strong.



The only place I've ever been doing rack pulls from. Nice and strong pulls


----------



## bigdog (Feb 1, 2017)

I cant see the videos. DAMMIT SALTY FIX THIS SHIT!


----------



## snake (Feb 1, 2017)

Salty is hoggin' all the plates again. 

I love that shit for DL's but I like them off of concrete blocks. It's somewhat lower but the effect is kind of the same. There's just something about having that much weight in your hands that stresses every muscle in your body and says, "Grow dammit!"


----------



## Assassin32 (Feb 1, 2017)

Nice work dude. That's some serious weight Salty...damn.


----------



## automatondan (Feb 1, 2017)

Nice work dude! You are a beast!


----------



## saltylifter (Feb 1, 2017)

bigdog said:


> I cant see the videos. DAMMIT SALTY FIX THIS SHIT!


Lay off the porn videos and it might work..



snake said:


> Salty is hoggin' all the plates again.
> 
> I love that shit for DL's but I like them off of concrete blocks. It's somewhat lower but the effect is kind of the same. There's just something about having that much weight in your hands that stresses every muscle in your body and says, "Grow dammit!"


Felt amazing. I attempted 855lbs and couldn't do it but 815 went up easy.
Had a huge chest pump after it was weird 



Assassin32 said:


> Nice work dude. That's some serious weight Salty...damn.



Thanks man. 



automatondan said:


> Nice work dude! You are a beast!


Appreciate it man. Felts great


----------



## John Ziegler (Feb 1, 2017)

saltylifter said:


>



Bawitdaba da bang a dang diggy diggy diggy said the boogy said up jump the boogy!


----------



## SuperBane (Feb 2, 2017)

Nice work man


----------



## captncrunchyslams (Feb 7, 2017)

Good pull! How much you pull off the floor? Also good- no straps.


----------



## Beezy (Apr 15, 2017)

Nice pull! That would've been all the plates at my gym ffs


----------



## BigSwolePump (Apr 15, 2017)

Very nice! Solid weight right there. That poor bar didn't have much room to add anything else lol.

I need to try these again, My deadlift has been almost non-existent the past few months. This may be the ticket for me to keep going for a while or at least until my back heals up.


----------



## Beezy (Apr 15, 2017)

I've never heard of that move. I'll have to try that this afternoon.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 16, 2017)

Beezy said:


> I've never heard of that move. I'll have to try that this afternoon.



It's good to overload with. But don't be going super crazy using 400 more pounds than u can pull from the floor tho.


----------



## Beezy (Apr 16, 2017)

I'll start with 225 and see how it feels. No rush to catch up with Salty


----------



## Georgia (Apr 16, 2017)

Holy shit. That's the result of years and years of hard work and dedication


----------



## saltylifter (Apr 17, 2017)

captncrunchyslams said:


> Good pull! How much you pull off the floor? Also good- no straps.


Thanks man. Felt great that day



Beezy said:


> I've never heard of that move. I'll have to try that this afternoon.


It's a great man. Just be smart with it like anything else 



Georgia said:


> Holy shit. That's the result of years and years of hard work and dedication


Thanks man. Like adding these every so often


----------

